# Offizielles Lösungsbuch



## -bloodberry- (13. Juni 2007)

Diese News hier lesen, bitte.

Wollen wir Zusammenlegen und das Lösungsbuch kaufen und alle Informationen zu buffed ergänzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich rede von dem, was im Juli rauskommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 amazon.de Link
Wenn ja, würd ich es kaufen, jeder schickt mir dann 2 Euro oder so, dann scan ich jede Seite ein und schick das Ganze dann jedem Helfer als pdf.

Nur ne Idee, bitte um Meinungen.


----------



## chronicleward (13. Juni 2007)

arghs, dünnes eis

.pdf`s verschicken ... denke über die legalität einer solchen handlung sollten wir hier nicht weiter sprechen.


sry aber das eis ist wirklich sehr dünn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg chron


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaszandra (14. Juni 2007)

und so teuer ist das doch nun auch nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

